# WINNERvps | Powerful XEN Forex VPS Server for Traders and more | $4.99 | Phoenix - AZ



## winnervps (Feb 4, 2015)

XEN VPS Forex for Forex / MetaTrader (MT4) from WINNERvps, is trusted and stable, at the best price ever! A Virtual Private Server from WINNERvps is  housed in a high specification data center, and it is built to never fail. This  allows automated Forex Traders the peace of mind knowing their MT4 platform will always be on, taking and closing trades, as it should. We provide a High Quality VPS and We are Experts when it comes to Forex VPS Hosting.

*Remember XEN VPS can not be oversold and is as close as it gets to having a dedicated server!*

 

===========================================================

*WINDOWS VPS*

===========================================================

*MICRO*

512 MB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

1 vCPU Intel Xeon

10 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

1 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Windows 2003 R2 32-bit/64-bit

From $6.99 / mo 

*ORDER NOW*

 

*CLASSIC*

1 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

1 vCPU Intel Xeon

20 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

2 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Windows 2003 R2 32-bit/64-bit

From $12.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

*PRO*

2 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

2 vCPU Intel Xeon

30 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

3 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Windows 2003 R2 32-bit/64-bit

Windows 2008 R2 64-bit / Windows 2012

From $23.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

*ECN*

4 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

2 vCPU Intel Xeon

40 GB SSD

4 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Windows 2003 R2 32-bit/64-bit

Windows 2008 R2 64-bit / Windows 2012

From $45.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

===========================================================

*LINUX VPS*

===========================================================

*SILVER*

512 MB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

512 MB Swap

1 vCPU Intel Xeon

10 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

500 GB BW on 1 GBps Network

Choices of OS

From $4.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

*GOLD*

1 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

1 GB MB Swap

1 vCPU Intel Xeon

25 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

1 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Choices of OS

From $9.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

*PLATINUM*

2 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

2 GB Swap

2 vCPU Intel Xeon

50 GB SSD

1 Dedicated IP

2 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Choices of OS

From $18.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

*RUBY*

4 GB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen

4 GB Swap

2 vCPU Intel Xeon

75 GB SSD

4 TB BW on 1 GBps Network

Choices of OS

From $36.99 / mo

*ORDER NOW*

 

===========================================================

*AVAILABLE ADDONS*

===========================================================

Extra 1 vCPU : $3 / mo

Extra 2 vCPU : $7 / mo

Extra 3 vCPU : $12 / mo

Extra 4 vCPU : $18 / mo

Extra 1 IP Address : $1 / mo (Justification Required)

Dedicated CPU : $15 / mo (available on 2 GB and 4 GB only)

 

===========================================================

*CHOICES OF LINUX OS*

===========================================================





Spoiler



Arch Linux 2014 64-bit

CentOS 5.11 64-bit

CentOS 5.11 Gnome Desktop 64-bit

CentOS 5.9 Cpanel 64-bit

CentOS 5.9 Virtualmin 64-bit

CentOS 6.5 Virtualmin 64-bit

CentOS 6.6 64-bit

CentOS 6.6 Cpanel 64-bit

CentOS 6.6 Gnome Desktop 64-bit

CentOS 7.0 64-bit

CloudLinux 6.4 64-bit

Debian 7.6 Wheezy 64-bit

Debian 7.6 Wheezy Desktop 64-bit

Fedora 21 64-bit

Fedora 21 Desktop 64-bit

Gentoo 2014 64-bit

Scientific Linux 5.10 64-bit

Scientific Linux 6.6 64-bit

Scientific Linux 6.6 Gnome Desktop 64-bit

Scientific Linux 7.0 64-bit

Slackware 14.1 64-bit

Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit

Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop 64-bit

 


 

===========================================================

*PREMIUM KEY FEATURES*

===========================================================



Bravo (Artificial Intelligent Server Management) – © by WINNERvps



100% Pure XEN VPS Technology: Cannot be Oversold nor Overcomitted - Dedicated Resources



100% Automatic using High Technology System &#40;AutoBoot, AutoReboot, AutoNotification, AutoSMS, AutoLimit, etc.&#41;



Dedicated IP (with Registered Exclusive IP)



Automatic Email & SMS Notification on Every Reboot (100% VPS Uptime Management)



Automatic Email & SMS Notification on Every High Usage Attempt (100% Load and Network Management)



1 GBps Network and Port Speed (Unmetered)



Bandwidth & Disk I/O VPS Monitoring Graphs



Unlimited Reboot (Start / Shutdown) through 1-click WHMCS



Unlimited Rebuild (Reformat / Change OS) through 1-click SolusVM

 

===========================================================

*PREMIUM TRADERS FRIENDLY FEATURES*

===========================================================



Multisession Protection



DDoS Protection



Bruteforce & Hammering Protection



Multi CPU Core VPS



High Speed SSD HDD



Operating System &#40;Windows&#41; Optimization and Tweeks



Maintaining and Monitoring Uptime (both Server and VPS)



Maintaining and Monitoring Load and Network per Server



Customer Oriented through Forex Expertise and Experienced Staff



100% Speed and Trading Satisfaction Performed

 

===========================================================

*FREQUENTLY ASK QUESTION (FAQ)*

===========================================================

*How long does it take to process my order and have my VPS ready to access?*

Instant activation with 1-click automatic processing. In roughly 5 minutes your VPS should be ready.

 

*What type of payment do you accept?*

Paypal, VISA/MASTERCARD, Bank BCA Indonesia, Bank Mandiri Indonesia,

 

*Amazing. How could you offer such crazy low prices for us?*

Efficiency, effectiveness, low overhead, humility and a positive business approach! Our private company remains debt-free. We reinvest in our products to best serve our customers.

 

*Your PRO and ECN price points seem high. Why?*

For these premium packages, we offer our ultimate quality, akin to Apple, Inc. products. Please consider joining our Premium community to experience its outstanding benefits.

 

*Can people sign up using a fake name and address to order?*

We discourage any use of invalid identification. For security purposes, emergency inquiries or support for active services, we will ask for valid, current personal data.

 

*Can I use someone else's bank account (friends/families) to make payments?*

Yes. Just make sure you submit the correct invoice number along with the payment.

 

*What are you server spesification?*

All of our servers are equipped with at least:

Prosesor: Intel Xeon Sandy Bridge Series w/ minimal of 12 Cores

Memory: 64GB DDR3 ECC

HDD: 4 x 3GB SATA3 WD Enterprise Drives (RAID 10)

HDD: 2 x 256GB Samsung 840 PRO SSDs in RAID10 for caching

RAID: LSI 9271 /w Cachevault and Cachecade

Network Port: 1 GBps (out of 1 GBps Network Speed)

 

*Where will my VPS (assgined server) be located?*

USA: Phoenix – AZ (West USA), NYC - New York (East USA),

Europe: Northern Europe / Gravelines - FR (Europe), Paris - FR (Europe),

North USA: Quebec City - CA (Canada).

We also have a 3 to 5 ms latency to UK (London), directly connected to LIX (London Internet Exchange). We plan to add locations soon.

 

*Do you offer managed services in your regular VPS?*

Although we offer unmanaged services on all of our VPS plans, it doesn't mean we do not care. Our team will manage and handle all of your support requests with a good amount of effort. Even if we can't comprehend or understand what is inside the VPS, we will try to assist at best we can.

 

*Do you offer 24/7/365 Support?*

Yes.

 

*Can I switch plans?*

Yes you may, We will require one reboot (off-on) process to complete the task without the worries of losing your data.

 

*How do I avoid running on "Low on Virtual Memory?"*

Please keep all programs running at less than 90% of your total memory. For example, if you have a 1 GB of memory, operate at maximum 900 MB running at PF usage before you disconnect from the VPS. We also offer a utility called RAM Usage Monitor. You might consider using it at the download section.

 

*What will happen if I am a target of DDoS attack or related abusive activities?*

We will only rate-limit your resources and send you a warning. This will be done automatically by our system (Bravo), unless we detect a 'network' problem violating our policy in TOS.

 

*How many MT4 can be run on a VPS?*

Please see our VPS Tutorial or feel free to consult with us at [email protected]

 

*Is there any tutorial for a beginner?*

Yes. Please visit this link http://winnervps.com/tutorialvps

 

*Do you have a Partnership Program or sort of Discounts?*

Just drop us a message at [email protected]

 

===========================================================

*Other Inquiries*

===========================================================

Brokers Latency: http://winnervps.com/latency.php

Test IP & Looking Glass: http://winnervps.com/lg.php

Terms of Service: http://winnervps.com/termsofservice.php

FAQ: http://winnervps.com/faq.php

Tutorial VPS Forex: http://winnervps.com/tutorialvps

Email us: sales [at] winnervps.com

Phone / WhatsApp: +62-8577-1155-011

Skype: winnervps


----------

